# Clam sauce - red or white?



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't particularly care for clam sauce , perhaps I haven't had a decent one on the linguini.  I only made white once and it was edible but not great maybe because I used canned clams.


----------



## plumies (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always made "clear" clam sauce (is that considered white?). If I have the time and can find them, I like fresh clams. Steam them in a lemon-herb bath. Reserve the bath to cook the pasta. The I will use some of that water to make the clear sauce: thyme, oregano, flat leaf parsley, red pepper flakes, garlic, sea salt, olive oil, and a tablespoon of butter. If I'm using little necks or small clams, I leave them in the shell and serve them that way with the pasta. If larger clams, I'll take the cooked clams out of the shells before serving.

I've also made a similar sauce with canned clams, whole and chopped mixed together. I use the juice from the cans as a base for the sauce and add pretty much the same thing as above. The key I find about using canned clams is to add the clams after everything is cooked and tossed together, then heat the clams for a couple of minutes. More than that, the clams start to get very chewy and not very good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2008)

I definitely prefer "white" clam sauce (which is really "clear").  It's one of our favorite spur-of-the-moment-yet-still-great meals - lol!!

I use:

1 can of Progresso White Clam Sauce
1 can of chopped clams
Extra virgin olive oil
3 cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped
Approx. 1/2 cup of chopped fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley

I saute the garlic for just about a minute or so in a dollop of olive oil.  (NO browning!!)  I then just add in the canned Progresso sauce, the undrained can of clams, & the chopped parsley, & heat through.  Serve over linguini (regular or spinach) with lots of freshly grated parmesan & garlic bread on the side to sop up all that terrific extra sauce.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 22, 2008)

White....

I start by making an Aoli (2 servings) out of the following:

½ cup of extra virgin olive oil (evoo)
2 heaping TBS of Smart Balance© buttery spread
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 TBS chopped fresh parlsey
2TBS grated Parmesan cheese
Kosher Salt, ground black pepper to taste
½ cup of water

and then add some canned chopped clams


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm definitely a white clam sauce girl.

Progresso white clam sauce
minced white clams
(I like to brown some mushrooms too)
butter/olive oil
garlic
white wine
fresh parsley
fresh Parmesan
s&p to taste
fresh lemon on the plate or thin slices added to cooking sauce
linguini


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't particularly care for clam sauce , perhaps I haven't had a decent one on the linguini. I only made white once and it was edible but not great maybe because I used canned clams.


 
Have you had one at a restaurant yet?

If there's a Macaroni Grill near you they make a great red or white clam sauce.  I like 'em both.  I usually decide by what type of wine I'd prefer at the moment.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

plumies said:


> I've always made "clear" clam sauce (is that considered white?). If I have the time and can find them, I like fresh clams. Steam them in a lemon-herb bath. Reserve the bath to cook the pasta. The I will use some of that water to make the clear sauce: thyme, oregano, flat leaf parsley, red pepper flakes, garlic, sea salt, olive oil, and a tablespoon of butter. If I'm using little necks or small clams, I leave them in the shell and serve them that way with the pasta. If larger clams, I'll take the cooked clams out of the shells before serving.
> 
> I've also made a similar sauce with canned clams, whole and chopped mixed together. I use the juice from the cans as a base for the sauce and add pretty much the same thing as above. The key I find about using canned clams is to add the clams after everything is cooked and tossed together, then heat the clams for a couple of minutes. More than that, the clams start to get very chewy and not very good.


 
thank you for your input.  I may try the fresh clams next time.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Have you had one at a restaurant yet?
> 
> If there's a Macaroni Grill near you they make a great red or white clam sauce. I like 'em both. I usually decide by what type of wine I'd prefer at the moment.


 no Macaroni Grill near me . thanks for your input.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm definitely a white clam sauce girl.
> 
> Progresso white clam sauce
> minced white clams
> ...


 I will have to try your recipe , thank you for sharing.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> White....
> 
> I start by making an Aoli (2 servings) out of the following:
> 
> ...


 
 thank you for your recipe and your input.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I definitely prefer "white" clam sauce (which is really "clear"). It's one of our favorite spur-of-the-moment-yet-still-great meals - lol!!
> 
> I use:
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't used a can of clam sauce, so maybe that is the key. It was just canned clams. blech.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

plumies said:


> I've always made "clear" clam sauce (is that considered white?). If I have the time and can find them, I like fresh clams. Steam them in a lemon-herb bath. Reserve the bath to cook the pasta. The I will use some of that water to make the clear sauce: thyme, oregano, flat leaf parsley, red pepper flakes, garlic, sea salt, olive oil, and a tablespoon of butter. If I'm using little necks or small clams, I leave them in the shell and serve them that way with the pasta. If larger clams, I'll take the cooked clams out of the shells before serving.
> 
> I've also made a similar sauce with canned clams, whole and chopped mixed together. I use the juice from the cans as a base for the sauce and add pretty much the same thing as above. The key I find about using canned clams is to add the clams after everything is cooked and tossed together, then heat the clams for a couple of minutes. More than that, the clams start to get very chewy and not very good.


nothing worse than chewy clams.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 22, 2008)

I went thru a stage where I only liked white - then I switched to red. To kick up the flavor to the white you could add cooked crumbled bacon - for the sauce - bottled clam juice, herbs like parsley, garlic, lemon juice, white wine. Sometimes I add a little pesto sauce to the mix. Let me know if you'd like the recipe, & I'll pm it to you. Sprinkle Parm over the top. I do prefer fresh clams & linguine - but canned works too.

For the red, if I can find it, I add a can of Progresso's lobster sauce w the canned clams.

Progresso Seafood Sauce, Lobster Sauce


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like both but prefer red especially if you add some chili paste and 'kick it up a notch'! LOL. I had it once in a restaurant where it had some moderate heat and spice to it and loved it.


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 29, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't particularly care for clam sauce , perhaps I haven't had a decent one on the linguini.  I only made white once and it was edible but not great maybe because I used canned clams.



I vote for clear (white, no tomato).
However, I mean that the problem are the canned clamsl. I warmly suggest you to use fresh ones, if possible.
For fresh ones, this is my recipe for 4 persons:
- 1,5 kg of fresh clams (personally, i like little clams)
- 4 soupspoon of EVOO
- garlick
- parsley

Assure that the clams have no more sand in them. Elsewhere, put them in abbundant salty water (better, in sea water) for at least 30 mins - 1 hour.

Fry garlick in EVOO, when garlick colored put it away. Throw the clams, and when they opens, stop the fire and add thinly sliced parsley.
Boil a long-type pasta "al dente" (linguine or spaghetti are very fit), then put the pasta in the clam sauce and let flavour them.

Hope this help!
Bye, M


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 29, 2008)

MicheleFromPisa said:


> I vote for clear (white, no tomato).
> However, I mean that the problem are the canned clamsl. I warmly suggest you to use fresh ones, if possible.
> For fresh ones, this is my recipe for 4 persons:
> - 1,5 kg of fresh clams (personally, i like little clams)
> ...



Hey, y'all. please note this recipe and suggestion comes from _ITALY!_

I prefer white, but my Dad always preferred the red.  We always made him the red clam sauce from Craig Claiborne's New York Times Cookbook, and I have to say it IS delicious!  (and even better when made with fresh clams!)

I decide which to make based upon what wine we're going to drink.  and also the season of the year.  In the winter, I'd rather have a red wine most days, so choose the red clam sauce...  which red?  usually a Barbera, or my Italian "house wine," Col di Sasso.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, it's difficult to find good, fresh clams here so I've always used the canned.  Found a great recipe on a pasta bag and unfortunately it's back in Houston.  But I can remember most of it.  You basically sautee about 5 cloves of chopped garlic  in some butter---you add just the juice of two cans of clams and reduce for about 5-8 minutes until it's on the thick side....then add clams, S&P, and fresh parsley...delicious and so easy....now I don't care for linguine as it's too thick for me so I serve mine over cooked spaghetti...I have red pepper flakes on the side and parmesan cheese. YOu can also add a little white wine to the clam sauce if you want.  Delisioso!


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 29, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Hey, y'all. please note this recipe and suggestion comes from _ITALY!_



Yes, this is the recipe of my mother-in-law. So gooood!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

MicheleFromPisa said:


> I vote for clear (white, no tomato).
> However, I mean that the problem are the canned clamsl. I warmly suggest you to use fresh ones, if possible.
> For fresh ones, this is my recipe for 4 persons:
> - 1,5 kg of fresh clams (personally, i like little clams)
> ...


 
from one Italian to another.. thank you for this recipe.


----------

